# Confixx Migration



## ewuewu (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich habe vor, meine derzeitige Confixx Umgebung mit ca 100 Usern/Kunden (viele mit mehreren Domains und noch mehr Email/DB-Accounts) nach ISPConfig zu migrieren.

Um das Rad nicht immer neu zu erfinden würde mich interessieren, wer das schon mal hinter sich gebracht hat und welche Strategie hierbei angebracht ist.

Über Hinweise und Tipps insbesondere Warnungen vor Stolpersteinen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüsse und Danke im voraus
Ewuewu


----------



## sumsebum (17. Juli 2008)

Ich will Dir den mut nicht nehmen, aber "alles neu macht der Mai"

Ich hab einen Pleskserver migriert, und das ging nur von Hand ......


----------



## ewuewu (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Sumsebum,

das war genau die Antwort, die ich nicht hören wollte  aber befürchtet habe.

Bekanntlich stirb die Hoffnung ja aber zuletzt und vielleicht hat noch jemand zumindest ein paar gute Tipps (Scripts?) die den ganzen Vorgang dann wenigstens vereinfachen.

Danke und Gruss
Ewuewu


----------



## juergen71 (28. Juli 2008)

Also wenn du alles ordentlich haben willst dann nur per Hand ...aber tröste dich ich hatte 300 Accounts zu machen ;-)


----------

